# About.com- Does Yoga Help IBS?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

For many years I shied away from yoga seeing as I have the flexibility of a two by four. Then my running days came to an end with a bum knee and I was forced to find a replacement. My physical therapist recommended that I try yoga. Once I got past the strangeness of the language, the aromas, and the whole yoga scene, I was hooked. Who knew that yoga would appeal to my inner efficiency expert? In one fell swoop, I get aerobics, strength training, stretching, and relaxation. Within a couple of months I noticed that my mood was more stable and I definitely felt an improvement in my overall sense of well-being. And, I may still be almost as inflexible as a plank, but ar least I can get up off of the floor without feeling like I am a 90 year old woman!

Like a reformed smoker, I now recommend yoga to anyone who will listen. It certainly seems like an ideal form of exercise for IBS. My curiosity led me to look into whether or not there are any published studies on yoga for IBS. Here is what I found:


Yoga for IBS

Have you tried yoga? Has it had an effect on your IBS? Share your experiences here:


Readers Share: Yoga and IBS Stories

Thinking about starting a yoga practice? Or are you already practicing yoga and want a deeper understanding of the practice? Visit Ann Pizer's site here at About.com:


Yoga at About.com


 Facebook | Twitter | Google+ | Newsletter Signup | Forum 

View the full article


----------

